# Martin



## toxo (Jun 19, 2002)

I have sold most of the old bows from most of the long standing companiies since 1965 and Martin has had the least trouble and given me the least trouble then most of them.........PSE was ok in the 80s but Martin over the years has been one of the leaders in the Archery Mfgrs community!!!!!!The old Green rizer bows were my favorite.............I sold many........no complaints..........Martin IS Archery history and continue to make archery history!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## toxo (Jun 19, 2002)

*History*

Not manY major mfgrs make recurves and longbows today......Martins history started with these bows.....and still do.....Bear is another..........but Martins commitment to making the legacy of the stick and string.....and high quality has withstood the test of time when others failed or got out of the traditional business.......KEEP IT UP MARTIN>>>>>>YOUR BOWS SHOOT GREAT!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## archerdad (Oct 17, 2002)

is martin the only family owned operation out there?
i have been looking and it appears so. it seems as they have a very loyal following with some serious value in the company about not having a ridiculous price on a bow but yet have good quality and great shootability from what i hear and see...


----------



## george tinkham (Feb 16, 2003)

toxo,i beleve there was a lot of good bows in the 50-60 70s. i collect them all and they all shoot great,many are 50 yrs. old.i really don't know which is my favorite,except maybe my newest find.


----------



## G.Williams (Jan 22, 2003)

I have to agree about Martin. Great company. Anyone know anything about the new Gail Martin TD? That has got to be one of the best looking TD bows I have ever seen. I'd like an opinion or two about how it shoots before I sell my other bows to raise purchase funds.

Thanks.


----------



## Shooter Mike (Oct 27, 2002)

I'm somewhat new to arhcery - only been at it hardcore for less than two years now, but have been hunting with a bow for about 5 years. I hear that Martins limb design really hasn't changed over the years. I'm sure the material may have changed, but the design has not. Is this true? If so, it tells me that they've found a design that works and apparently it's been a successful design with few, if any, problems. I know that I'm happy with my Martin and after having switched from a solo cam to the Fury X, I don't foresee ever "crossing over" again.


----------



## toxo (Jun 19, 2002)

*Many great bows*

The PSEs The HOYTS The Jennings The WINGS the Stemmlers, The Pearsons The ASTROS The YORKS the whole generations of BEARS and a host of others......were top notch.......A lot then, I think, were a lot better then today.......I know that the materials are better now then way back........but A smooth drawing wooden limb bow......like the Lazer Mag or the Bear Brown Bear or the PSE Citation or the Jennings Line were hard to beat!!!!And guess what those scores with those bows are about the same as those today. As I have said the first perfect indoor score was done with wide nylon wheels, no cable guard and no center shot!!!!!How is that ........again the man not the bow!!!!The man TERRY RAGSDALE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## toxo (Jun 19, 2002)

*Martin over the years*

Martins reputation over the last 40+ yers has never wavered either..................Great bows with great customer service Patty is the best.............Their shooters are top notch also!!!!!!


----------



## FS560 (May 22, 2002)

archerdad,

I am under the impression that Pete Shepley still owns PSE lock stock and barrel.

If wrong, someone please correct me.


----------



## montanaarchery (Mar 11, 2003)

Yes, Pete is still the owner of PSE.


----------

